# Kakashi vs Kisame



## RedChidori (Jul 15, 2014)

The title says it all .



VS 



Location: Taka vs Killer Bee
State of Mind: IC for both
Starting Distance: 9 feet away
Knowledge: Kakashi knows about Samehada due to prior encounters. However, he doesn't know Kisame can become one with it. Kisame is aware of Kakashi's MS due to Intel from Deidara.
Restrictions: None.
Additional Info: *Kamui is to be used as a last resort in a desperate situation.* This is Kisame and Kakashi during the Kage Summit Arc, for Kakashi, this means he hasn't mastered Kamui and still has whiplash from using it. For Kisame, well, his shit was all together here so fuck it . Both start off in base.

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY!? FIGHT   !!!!!!!! *-RedChidori*


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 15, 2014)

Kisame wins this easily.  This Kakashi can use one Raiton clone, two Kamuis, hiding like a mole and 3-4 Rikiri before he runs out of chakra. Kisame floods the location with Suiton and uses THIS . Or, he floods the location and makes several Suiton clones, and traps Kakashi with Water Prison.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 15, 2014)

Kisame was blitzed by V2 Bee and Kakashi counterblitzed other V2 Bijuu (equals to Hachibi's V2) landing Raikiri on them. Kakashi tricks Kisame with Kage Bunshin pure timing and skill that fooled Itachi and Pain and then appears at his back as he did with Kakuzu. GG.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 16, 2014)

Not sure how anyone could suggest KIsame winning this, Kamui is not restricted.

The moment the "desperate" situation comes about Kisame is immediately warped. He has neither the speed nor Ninjutsu to effectively kill Kakashi before that technique is brought about.

Kage Summit Kakashi warped Sasuke's arrow without knowledge on it.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 16, 2014)

Kisame wins. he counters kamui w/ samehada, water or clones.


----------



## Kai (Jul 16, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kisame was blitzed by V2 Bee and Kakashi counterblitzed other V2 Bijuu (equals to Hachibi's V2) landing Raikiri on them. Kakashi tricks Kisame with Kage Bunshin pure timing and skill that fooled Itachi and Pain and then appears at his back as he did with Kakuzu. GG.


Bee is a perfect jinchuuriki, which is on a completely different level than a normal jinchuuriki. Secondly, the bijuu he harbors is also on a completely different level than any of the ones controlled by Obito.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 16, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kisame was blitzed by V2 Bee


No. From what I remember Kisame manages to lift Samehada in between them to suffer less damage.


> and Kakashi counterblitzed other V2 Bijuu (equals to Hachibi's V2) landing Raikiri on them.


With what logic can you compare lesser tailed rampaging Jinchuurikies to a perfect Jinchuuriki?


> Kakashi tricks Kisame with Kage Bunshin pure timing and skill that fooled Itachi and Pain and then appears at his back as he did with Kakuzu. GG.


And the whole entire fight Kisame will just stand there and let it all happen? Kisame has fought together with Itachi and has met Kakashi before. He won't be tricked as easily you want to.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 16, 2014)

Kai said:


> Bee is a perfect jinchuuriki, which is on a completely different level than a normal jinchuuriki. Secondly, the bijuu he harbors is also on a completely different level than any of the ones controlled by Obito.


Their level has absolutely nothing to do with V2 blitzing speed. V2 Yugito (two tails) was moving at the same speed as V2 Fu (7 tails). In BM, they were all pretty much the same in speed (save BM Naruto). You don't honestly think V2 Bee is faster than those V2 Jins with a sharingan enhancement do you? *BM Bee couldn't stop the V2 Jins*, managed to capture only one.

Moreover, you don't think those Edo Jins were perfect? They entered BM casually and they were successfully utilizing all of the Bijuu's special abilities, including Bijuudama. Do indulge us, what is *your* definition of a perfect Jinchuriki?

Because Yugito was using BM even in life, along with the two tails' Katons.


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 16, 2014)

this is kage arc kakashi why the useless debate????


----------



## Veo (Jul 16, 2014)

Kakashi wins.

Genjutsu will be extremely useful in this combat, Kisame has shown to be very sensitive to it.

Feint clones, kamui, chidori , plus Kakashi's intelligence will win this for the master.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 16, 2014)

People gotta give a counter to 



before you can even suggest a win for Kakashi.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 18, 2014)

No matter how good of a fight Kisame can put up, once Kamui comes out(even if it is a last resort) Kisame is gonna be screwed as Pain himself didn't even notice Kakashi using Kamui right in front of his eyes the first time around and Kakashi used Kamui to get rid of one of Sasuke's arrows in a close range. So if Kakashi has his back against the wall and needs to use it then Kisame's done for so it depends if Kisame can take out Kakashi fast enough though I'd side with Kakashi


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 18, 2014)

Kisame is slower than Kakashi, Kisame chakra will be useless since Kakashi will slice the shark to pieces with chidori or Ligthning cutter. Kisame also uses water element jutsu, with Kakashi's lightning jutsus, Kizame will be a toasted shark.  The danger for Kisame getting caught with a genjutsu is high. Kisame only chance to win is to use brute force, but he will fail. Speed, elemental affimity mismatch. Kakashi wins with difficulty


----------



## Hijack (Jul 18, 2014)

lol, Kamui ends this match.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 18, 2014)

kisame wins this, if he can finish kakashi off before he uses kamui, 
especailly when he can suck most of kakashis chakra, has samehada to break genjutsus, and can beat kakashi through water dome and GSB,


----------



## Itachі (Jul 18, 2014)

No matter what Kisame does, Kakashi will most likely Kamui him away. However, if Kisame surprises him before Kakashi has the chance to use Kamui then Kisame wins this.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 18, 2014)

Kisame using a water element jutsu will surely kill himself.


----------



## rubberguy (Jul 18, 2014)

the only way kakashi win is kamui and with knowledge on it kakashi will lose.


----------



## Kai (Jul 18, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Their level has absolutely nothing to do with V2 blitzing speed. V2 Yugito (two tails) was moving at the same speed as V2 Fu (7 tails). In BM, they were all pretty much the same in speed (save BM Naruto). You don't honestly think V2 Bee is faster than those V2 Jins with a sharingan enhancement do you?


Them attacking in unison has nothing to do with their blitzing speed relative to one another either. Kakashi was attacking them together in concert with 6 gated Gai. It's poor reasoning to think blitzing is a factor between Kakashi and Kisame because of this.

I don't see Kakashi blatantly counterattacking V2 Bee like that either, who has shown to be more than physical competition in V1 against Sasuke and shrouded A.



			
				DaVizWiz said:
			
		

> Moreover, you don't think those Edo Jins were perfect? They entered BM casually and they were successfully utilizing all of the Bijuu's special abilities, including Bijuudama. Do indulge us, what is *your* definition of a perfect Jinchuriki?


None of the jinchuuriki were on friendly terms with their bijuus, except perhaps Yagura — yet Obito's absolute control over Yagura challenges Yagura's autonomous status as a perfect jinchuuriki even then.

None of those jinchuuriki merged their chakras with their bijuus. All of their actions were directly controlled by the Rin'negan. I mean, can you really label lifeless hosts as perfect ones to start with anyways?



			
				DaVizWiz said:
			
		

> Because Yugito was using BM even in life, along with the two tails' Katons.


She went berserk and never shared a bond with her bijuu.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 18, 2014)

> Them attacking in unison has nothing to do with their blitzing speed relative to one another either. Kakashi was attacking them together in concert with 6 gated Gai. It's poor reasoning to think blitzing is a factor between Kakashi and Kisame because of this.


You don't have a single feat suggesting V2 speeds differ dude. I have plenty suggesting they're near equal. 



> I don't see Kakashi blatantly counterattacking V2 Bee like that either, who has shown to be more than physical competition in V1 against Sasuke and shrouded A.


Being more physical has nothing to do with speed. 



> None of the jinchuuriki were on friendly terms with their bijuus, except perhaps Yagura — yet Obito's absolute control over Yagura challenges Yagura's autonomous status as a perfect jinchuuriki even then.


This is nothing more than baseless speculation. It's clear none of the bijuu hated their Jinchuriki, this was proven the moment they were all peacefully speaking with Naruto. The worst relationship was with the 4 tails and his Jinchuriki, and that was only because he failed to speak his name in life. 

Most of the Jins were perfect- they could go into BM and utilize their bijuu's special attacks. 



> None of those jinchuuriki merged their chakras with their bijuus. All of their actions were directly controlled by the Rin'negan. I mean, can you really label lifeless hosts as perfect ones to start with anyways?


What the fuck are you talking about? Yugito clearly utilized Matatabi's chakras against the Zombie Duo, and Kisame suggested he had trouble with the 4-tailed Jinchuriki due to his lava style- which is akin to the 4 tails' technique. 



> She went berserk and never shared a bond with her bijuu.


You are ridiculous. She willingly entered BM without an ounce of emotional detachment, crushed Kakuzu and then blasted at Hidan at point blank range with the 2nd tail's signature technique. 

Absolute perfect Jinchuriki, by all definitions of the title.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 18, 2014)

Kakashi should last until he uses kamui as kisame's water techs don't have THAT much "umph" to rip kakashi to shreds before it comes out(when you consider clone feints, sharingan reading movements and having a elements that can hinder kisame a bit being earth and lighting).

Once kisame start really acting up his head disappears.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jul 18, 2014)

Kisame has knowledge on Kamui here, while Kakashi knows nothing on Kisame's most dangerous Suiton. This is FKS Kakashi, who has trouble to move properly after teleporting a Susanoo arrow, and his stamina is poor as well before the War arc.

Kisame takes this handily. The moment Kakashi tries a Kamui headshot Kisame haa alreafy created an Ocean and spam Suiton to keep Kakashi busy.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 18, 2014)

Kisame spits out an ocean. Proceeds to outlast.


----------

